# Recorded on MOv file whereas needed h.264 format in my digital camera!!



## HaniHijaz (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi to all forum mates,

I have a digital camera and my very first shooting recorded on MOV file format but I needed it to be recorded on h.264/avc file format.

Where to go and what to do in my camera settings so I may have h.264 as default for all my video shoots.

Love to all forum mates and please assist!

Hani


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a number of different devices that record video and they all seem to do it in different containers. I just use a program to convert to a different type if it is required. 

The MOV extension is a Quick Time container and is used by many Canon and Nikon DSLR cameras. These usually have H.264 video put in the MOV container. The AVC format specifies using the H.264 codec so if you used a Nikon or Canon DSLR then you should be just fine. In most file management programs you can check what codecs are used inside the container. I expect if you check then you will see H.264 listed as the codec for your MOV files. 

Usually the problem is when you just want to watch a MOV file on something that does not support that standard, in that case the easiest is to just convert the file to one that your device can read, such as mp4 or mts. 

There may be more to it, but I don't know what you want to do.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 31, 2016)

It's camera specific, and would need to know the camera in question to answer correctly.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 31, 2016)

Check the software that came with the camera.  You may just need to use it to convert.  Also there are freeware converters that do single tasks such as .mov to H.264 or you can purchase a multi format converter program.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 31, 2016)

I still like and use handbrake, but it's always better to record in the format you want and as high quality as you can rather than to convert as you lose some fidelity each time.


----------



## HaniHijaz (Nov 1, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> I have a number of different devices that record video and they all seem to do it in different containers. I just use a program to convert to a different type if it is required.
> 
> The MOV extension is a Quick Time container and is used by many Canon and Nikon DSLR cameras. These usually have H.264 video put in the MOV container. The AVC format specifies using the H.264 codec so if you used a Nikon or Canon DSLR then you should be just fine. In most file management programs you can check what codecs are used inside the container. I expect if you check then you will see H.264 listed as the codec for your MOV files.
> 
> ...





Dave442 said:


> I have a number of different devices that record video and they all seem to do it in different containers. I just use a program to convert to a different type if it is required.
> 
> The MOV extension is a Quick Time container and is used by many Canon and Nikon DSLR cameras. These usually have H.264 video put in the MOV container. The AVC format specifies using the H.264 codec so if you used a Nikon or Canon DSLR then you should be just fine. In most file management programs you can check what codecs are used inside the container. I expect if you check then you will see H.264 listed as the codec for your MOV files.
> 
> ...





Advanced Photo said:


> It's camera specific, and would need to know the camera in question to answer correctly.





gryphonslair99 said:


> Check the software that came with the camera.  You may just need to use it to convert.  Also there are freeware converters that do single tasks such as .mov to H.264 or you can purchase a multi format converter program.





Advanced Photo said:


> I still like and use handbrake, but it's always better to record in the format you want and as high quality as you can rather than to convert as you lose some fidelity each time.



Hi to all who have answered to my thread and having a look to all what you have said now i elaborate more
precisely and in a better way:-

My camera is casio exilim ex-zs10.
I do not have a quick player within my PC with windows 7.
Basically I wanted to make my own song videos and someone  told me to buy a camera that has mov file
acceptance because this will help me in editing my work.

The manual of the camera says as under:-

MOV format,h.264/AVC standard,IMA-ADPCM(srereo)

So I guess converting will be mandatory for me as per Dave422. I have bought it second hand so no
software CD included.

Any other precious advise by anyone from my  forum mates!

Thanks again to all of you.

Hani


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 1, 2016)

Go to Casio's website and download the CD ... google is your friend.


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 1, 2016)

Our choir records a lot of music videos. The best thing is to have good sound. I prefer mixing video from at least two cameras and add the sound separate. Most video processing software should be able to import a MOV file.  Same with live, have at least a couple cameras rolling and bring in sound direct from the board.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Nov 4, 2016)

HaniHijaz said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a number of different devices that record video and they all seem to do it in different containers. I just use a program to convert to a different type if it is required.
> ...


Hi Hani,
what software do you want to use for editing? I'd say don't worry too much about the video codec, almost any video editing software will take mov files nowadays. I have recorded and edited many different codecs. Some take more computing power to play in realtime than others, but in general if your computer is not too old, that shold't be a problem anymore.
As dave442 suggested, consider recording audio separately. The in camera microphone in cameras is not the best option.


----------

